

Ask HN: Nikola Tesla, greatest inventor of all times? - TweedHeads

On July 10th, Tesla was born and with him a whole life dedicated to play, hack, invent.<p>Is he the greatest inventor of all times?
======
Gibbon
Tesla: A Man Out of Time by Margaret Cheney, one of my favourite biographies.

X-Rays, Radio, AC electricity, Solar Heating, Vacuum Tubes, R/C Vehicles,
Torpedoes, Force Fields, Microwave Transmissions, High Voltage Conductors,
Wireless Communications, World Wide Broadcasting, Phosphorescent Lighting,
Robots, Liquid Oxygen, Under Ground Power Lines, Cryogenics, Radar, Guided
Missiles, Automobile Speedometer, Highway Systems, Parking Garages,
Interplanetary Communications, Death Rays and so much more!

------
profquail
This is a pretty good website with a lot of information about him, if you're
interested:

<http://www.reformation.org/nikola-tesla.html>

(NOTE: I said 'pretty good' because some of the writing has a bit of a
conspiracy-theory feel to it. Other than that though...)

~~~
ErrantX
> some of the writing has a bit of a conspiracy-theory

Just a bit! At one point they seem to suggest Titanic was sank as part of the
huge plot against Tesla :P

------
TweedHeads
One of the few men I admire, DaVinci, Newton and Tesla.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla>

In memoriam.

